# Lost Sawyer Oar on Main Salmon



## PeterGreen (Sep 2, 2013)

Lost Sawyer MX F/G Black Oar on the Main Salmon. Popped an oar near Vinegar Creek Boat ramp on Aug 31st. 

Cash and Karma reward. Please contact Pete at [email protected]

Thanks-
Pete


----------

